# CA Civil Exam with Survey and Seismic



## sab35263 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello All,

I was wondering how everyone have prepared for the California exam? I was wondering if most people studied and finished one of the exams like survey let's say in one month then concentrated on the next section for another month and so on. Your input is appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike arty-smiley-048:


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jun 22, 2009)

I did one topic at a time but did multiple passes, I would study surveying for a month the seismic and then spend a couple of months on the main exam. I would go back over seismic in 2 wks and then survey and then the main exam topics.

My strategy was to pass the main exam and at least one of the two other exams, I think I did that (no results yet) CREM 11 will get you throught the main exam, no need to go in more depth than that. The other two are much more difficult, you need to know them inside and out because the questions are very difficult to figure out. My stratigy was to skip complicated questions due to the time limits, there were 3-4 on both exams that I did nothing on and I am glad I did not spend any time on them. To this day I am not sure how I would do them and where I would get the time. There are alot of knowledge questions, read the referances closely.


----------



## sab35263 (Jun 22, 2009)

I presume you took the water resources and environmental depth.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jun 24, 2009)

I took the construction, I started to study for the environmental but the test is mostly water resources which I did not have alot of experience and the environmental part was waste water. To make a long story short the env problems seemed so wordy and long that when I looked at the construction material it was a better fit.

I have done project managment, budgeting and on-site construction management for environmental projects including large excavation, so me the construction was a better fit. After looking at the env and taking the construction I am sure I made the right decision.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jun 24, 2009)

just saw your survey answere, you did not study at all??.. I think some can pass the 8hr without studying but the survey and seismic are monsters.. Like to hear your thoughts


----------



## sab35263 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm actually planning on taking the PE next October. I think someone else said that they did not study. I think that person is full of crap, there are a lot of materials to study for.


----------

